# الارواح الشريرة والجن



## Light Of Christianity (28 يونيو 2009)

[Q-BIBLE] لوقا الأصحاح 7 العدد 21 وَفِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ شَفَى كَثِيرِينَ مِنْ أَمْرَاضٍ وَأَدْوَاءٍ وَأَرْوَاحٍ شِرِّيرَةٍ وَوَهَبَ الْبَصَرَ لِعُمْيَانٍ كَثِيرِينَ.  



 لوقا الأصحاح 8 العدد 2 وَبَعْضُ النِّسَاءِ كُنَّ قَدْ شُفِينَ مِنْ أَرْوَاحٍ شِرِّيرَةٍ وَأَمْرَاضٍ: مَرْيَمُ الَّتِي تُدْعَى الْمَجْدَلِيَّةَ الَّتِي خَرَجَ مِنْهَا سَبْعَةُ شَيَاطِينَ [/Q-BIBLE]

لو سمحت ماهو الفرق بين الارواح الشريرة والشياطين المذكورة بالانجيل والتى كان يعالج المسيح منها الناس والجن فى الاسلام ؟؟؟
يعنى ايه مدى ونوع الاختلاف بينهم ؟


----------



## My Rock (28 يونيو 2009)

أهلاً يا أختي الكريمة, اتمنى أن تكوني بخير و صحة و عافية.

الأرواح الشريرة هي ارواح تُسبب أضرار جسدية و عقلية للشخص المتأثر بها
الأرواح الشريرة تابعة للشيطان و عاصية لله. الكتاب المقدس يصفهم بإنه أرواح و لا يذكر أي شئ عن المنظر الفيزيائي, سواء من نار أو ماء, بل روح فقط بدون شئ فيزيائي ملموس

القسم للأسئلة المسيحية, لذلك أكتفي بالإجابة على الشق المسيحي. تستطيعين فتح موضوع في قسم الحوار الإسلامي لتسألي المسلمين عن الجن في الإسلام.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Strident (29 يونيو 2009)

أعتقد أن ما سأقوله هو نفس ما تقول أخي ماي روك بكلام مختلف:

الأرواح الشريرة هي نفسها شياطين... و أحياناً تسكن إنسان لو سلم نفسه للشر...و بالطبع لا يخرج إلا بقوة الله...

و يستحيل أن تسكن إنسان به روح الله


----------



## Light Of Christianity (29 يونيو 2009)

اولا طبعا ميرسى على اجابتكم 

ثانيا يعنى الاختلاف انه مش مذكور بالمسيحية انها امم زى البشر وليهم قدرات فوق البشر والكلام ده 

طيب ايه الدليل على وجودهم ؟؟ 
ولما هما قدرتهم الوحيدة تسكن الاشخاص ضعيفة الايمان نرى الكثيرين غير مؤمنين وليسوا مسكونين باى شئ ؟؟


----------



## Light Of Christianity (29 يونيو 2009)

معلش هضيف اضافة تانية بس وانا بتصفح المنتدى وجدت الموضوع الاتى 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46350

وده فى ايه فى الكتاب المقدس بها لفظ جان ؟؟ وكمان الاخوة شرحوا ان فى ناس بتجند الجان ومنهم السحرة والعرافين وغيرهم تمام اكيد دول مش بيتعاملوا معاه فى صورة روح ؟؟؟ يبقى بيتجسد 
*.........................................*


----------



## My Rock (29 يونيو 2009)

no religion قال:


> معلش هضيف اضافة تانية بس وانا بتصفح المنتدى وجدت الموضوع الاتى
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46350
> 
> وده فى ايه فى الكتاب المقدس بها لفظ جان ؟؟ وكمان الاخوة شرحوا ان فى ناس بتجند الجان ومنهم السحرة والعرافين وغيرهم تمام اكيد دول مش بيتعاملوا معاه فى صورة روح ؟؟؟ يبقى بيتجسد
> يبقى انا مش شايفة ادنى اختلاف بين الجان فى المسيحية والجن فى الاسلام ؟؟ يبقى ليه المسيحى غير مؤمن بالجن ؟؟


 
لا تنسين يا أختي إنها ترجمة, فالترجمة تستخدم مصطلحات اللغة لتوصيل فكرة النص. الكلمة تعني روح شريرة أيضاً و لا تشابه في طريقة خلقهم و وضيفتهم في الأرض. فالروح الشريرة المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس ليست من نار أو شئ فيزيائي آخر, بل روح فقط.
هذه الأرواح تسكن أحياناً الإنسان الغير مؤمن فتُسبب الضرر له عقيلاً و جسدياً.


----------



## My Rock (29 يونيو 2009)

يهوذا الالفيه قال:


> *اعتقد انك ملحده وده باين من اسمك وبرغم من كده بتستنكرى عدم ايمان المسيحيين بالجن زى المسلمين !​*
> 
> *بلاش تمثيل *​


 
بالراحة يا أخ يهوذا الالفيه
الأخت أعلنت سابقاً إنها لا تؤمن بأي دين وهي تسأل عن الفرق بين الإثنين و لا تستنكر أي شئ..


----------



## Strident (29 يونيو 2009)

no religion قال:


> اولا طبعا ميرسى على اجابتكم
> 
> ثانيا يعنى الاختلاف انه مش مذكور بالمسيحية انها امم زى البشر وليهم قدرات فوق البشر والكلام ده


أهلاً ثانية أختي العزيزة...

مش فاهم قصدك إيه بأمم؟ لو قصدك حكومة و اقتصاد و خناقات و و فبالتأكيد لا...إنما الشياطين في المسيحية هي كالآتي:

خلق الله (قبل خلق العالم) كائنات روحية (يعني أرواح) عاقلة (يمكن أن نقول الملائكة، و إن كان كلامي مختصر جداً و ينقصه شيء بسيط لكن لن يضر في المناقشة...ثقي بي)، ممجدة جداً و جميعها مقدسة...
و طبعاً الله في محبته أعطاها حرية العقل و الإرادة...

للأسف أراد واحد منها أن يجعل نفسه أعظم من الله، و لما كانت الملائكة تعرف الحقائق كلها (كل ما هو مطلوب منها أو موجود، أو يؤثر فيها)و لا يخدعها أحد فهو أيضاً بطبيعته يرفض التوبة...

كان هذا هو الشيطان، و جر معه كثير من الملائكة...

بس كده


no religion قال:


> طيب ايه الدليل على وجودهم ؟؟



الدليل على وجودهم هو وجود الملائكة كما ذكرت في الكتاب المقدس...
أما في عصرنا الحالي فالدليل على وجود الشياطين/ الأرواح الشريرة هو:

- سكناها في أجساد البعض
- السحر الأسود
- العرافة و التنجيم و الأعمال إلخ...

و طبعاً هذه كلها يستحيل على الإصطلاق أن تضر من فيه روح الله



no religion قال:


> ولما هما قدرتهم الوحيدة تسكن الاشخاص ضعيفة الايمان نرى الكثيرين غير مؤمنين وليسوا مسكونين باى شئ ؟؟



بسبب رحمة الله...فهو محب و لا يفرح بموت الخاطئ بل أن يرجع و يحيا


----------



## Light Of Christianity (30 يونيو 2009)

> لا تنسين يا أختي إنها ترجمة, فالترجمة تستخدم مصطلحات اللغة لتوصيل فكرة النص. الكلمة تعني روح شريرة أيضاً و لا تشابه في طريقة خلقهم و وضيفتهم في الأرض. فالروح الشريرة المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس ليست من نار أو شئ فيزيائي آخر, بل روح فقط.
> هذه الأرواح تسكن أحياناً الإنسان الغير مؤمن فتُسبب الضرر له عقيلاً و جسدياً.


 
ماشى ياماى روك بس هنا ذكر الناس اللى بتتعامل مع الارواح الشريرة اللى هما السحرة والعرافين الناس دى بتتعامل معاها فى هيئة روح ؟؟؟ ازاى... لو هنقدر نتعامل مع الارواح مكنش هيبقى فى حاجة ان ربنا يخلق جسد ؟؟ 


> *اعتقد انك ملحده وده باين من اسمك وبرغم من كده بتستنكرى عدم ايمان المسيحيين بالجن زى المسلمين !*
> *بلاش تمثيل*


 
تمثيل ؟؟ انا قولت انى لادينية *.........................................*
بس دى كل القصة ؟..وبعد النقطة دى عايزة اعرف بقى ايه الدليل على وجود سواء الارواح الشريرة او الجن فى الحياة ؟؟ بس وميرسى على ردك



> أهلاً ثانية أختي العزيزة...
> 
> مش فاهم قصدك إيه بأمم؟ لو قصدك حكومة و اقتصاد و خناقات و و فبالتأكيد لا...إنما الشياطين في المسيحية هي كالآتي:
> 
> ...


 
اهلا ثانية اخى العزيز

حلو الملخص ده على فكرة اوى 


> الدليل على وجودهم هو وجود الملائكة كما ذكرت في الكتاب المقدس...
> أما في عصرنا الحالي فالدليل على وجود الشياطين/ الأرواح الشريرة هو:
> 
> - سكناها في أجساد البعض
> ...


 
وليه فعلا الناس دى مش مجرد مرضى ؟؟ باى امراض عقلية ونفسية ليه لازم ارواح شريرة ؟؟؟
والسحر والشعوذة والكلام ده مجرد دجل مش اكتر
والتنجيم ده علم اصلا مش ليه علاقة بالجن برضه يعنى هل اللى بيطلعو كل سنة يقولوا فلان هيموت وفلان هيصحى والشمس معاندة مع زحل والكلام ده ارواح شريرة ؟؟ اكيد لا 



> بسبب رحمة الله...فهو محب و لا يفرح بموت الخاطئ بل أن يرجع و يحيا


 
طيب وليه ناس بتبقى عارفة ربنا وبرضه بسمع انهم عليهم جن ليه ده مش مجرد مرض ؟.. 
اصل هو بالعقل لما هى بتصيب ضعاف الدين ماهو الكثيرين غير مؤمنين بالاسااس ومش عليهم حاجة ؟


----------



## antonius (30 يونيو 2009)

*.........................................*
الارواح الشريرة..هي الشياطين!! او لنقل ملائكة الشيطان ولو ان التعبير ليس بالدقيق...-برايي-


> بقى ايه الدليل على وجود سواء الارواح الشريرة او الجن فى الحياة ؟؟


جميل..بما انكي لا دينية..افترض بانكي تؤمنين باله!! ..من ناحيتنا نؤمن باله ايضا ونصدق ما يقول..والهنا علمنا بوجودنا في الكتاب المقدس..وهذا الدليل يكفينا..
اما كشيء ملموس فيزيائي..فهي غير موجودة..لانها من اسمها "ارواح"..


----------



## Strident (30 يونيو 2009)

no religion قال:


> وليه فعلا الناس دى مش مجرد مرضى ؟؟ باى امراض عقلية ونفسية ليه لازم ارواح شريرة ؟؟؟



مش لازم...خلي بالك أنا ماقلتش ان كل اللي تصرفاتهم غريبة فيهم شياطين...لا طبعاً فيه مرضى نفسيين و عقليين من غير أي دخل للأرواح الشريرة...لكن فيه برضو ناس فيها أرواح شريرة تعذبها...

لكن هؤلاء الذين يشفوا بوضع صليب عليهم، و صلاة قصيرة لا يمكن أن يكون مرض نفسي!



no religion قال:


> والسحر والشعوذة والكلام ده مجرد دجل مش اكتر
> والتنجيم ده علم اصلا مش ليه علاقة بالجن برضه يعنى هل اللى بيطلعو كل سنة يقولوا فلان هيموت وفلان هيصحى والشمس معاندة مع زحل والكلام ده ارواح شريرة ؟؟ اكيد لا



أنا على قكرة رجل عقلاني جداً...لذلك أعتقد سعجبك كلامي....لكن في نفس الوقت أنا أصدق و أؤمن بكل حرف يقوله إلهي...كل حرف مكتوب في الكتاب المقدس...

لا هناك فرق كبير بين العرافة و التنجيم و بين الأبراج و بين الشعوذة...(للأسف يخلط الكثيرين بين المسميات لكن مش مشكلة...ستفهمين قصدي)
الأبراج هي التخريف عن زحل و القمر و مش عارف إيه و لا قيمة له...
الشعوذة هي شوية الحركات و الدخان و بلا قيمة أيضاً...و أي شيء يقوله المشعوذ هو مجرد خداع من صانعها للإنسان المضطرب الذي يلجأ لهذه الأساليب...و ليس شيء معجز
اللي فاتوا دول كلهم نصابين...

أما السحر العرافة  والتنجيم فهناك بعض الناس يتعاملون مع الشياطين فعلاً (و لا أقول أنهم أغلبية، و شكرأً لله على ذلك)...و يمكن أن يطلبوا خدمات منهم...لكن هناك شيئين مهمين: الشيطان لا يمكن أبداً أن يعرف المستقبل...فقط الحاضر و الماضي كله...لذلك يمكن أن يرى قريباً لك في القطار، في الطريق إليك فيقول العراف: أنك ستقابلين فلان...

ثانياً: الشيطان قدراته في الانتقال و حتى القوة أكثر منا بكثير...لكن لا يمكن أبداً أن يمس أي إنسان أو يعمل شيئاً إلا بسماح من الله...و يستحيل، يستحيل، يستحيل، يستحيل على الإطلاق أن يؤذي إنسان فيه روح الله...


no religion قال:


> طيب وليه ناس بتبقى عارفة ربنا وبرضه بسمع انهم عليهم جن  ليه ده مش مجرد مرض ؟..
> اصل هو بالعقل لما هى بتصيب ضعاف الدين ماهو الكثيرين غير مؤمنين بالاسااس ومش عليهم حاجة ؟




من يعرف ربنا فعلاً؟ هل مجرد المعرفة أن هناك كائن اسمه ربنا لا نعرف ماذا يفعل و لا ما علاقته بنا؟
هل هذه معرفة؟

إن كنت تقصدين غير المسيحيين.أسألك ماذا يعرفون عن الله؟ لن تجدي أكثر من هذا:
كائن عظيم جبار سيحاسب البشر يوماً ما! هذا فقط مهما كان الكلام كثير و منمق!

لا يا عزيزتي...من لم يعرف المسيحية لم يعرف الله

و أما لماذا لا تصيب كثير من غير المؤمنين فهذا لرحمة الله و محبته كما قلت لك...
إنه لا يتشفى فينا (و هنا أعود و أذكرك: لن يخبرك أحد فيرنا مثل هذا الكلام.نعم، نحن من نعرف الله فعلاً، و نتمنى ان يعرفه الجميع كما عرفناه نحن) و لا يسعد بالانتقام ممن يرفضه...
بل يحزن جداً لأجلنا، و يعمل كل شيء من أجل إعادة الإنسان إلى الحياة...
إنه لا يريد أن يرى البشر تحت سلطان الشيطان...و لهذا تجسد و مات عنا...

لو أن كل إنسان لا يعرف الله سيطر عليه روح شرير لرأينا هذا العالم كله (معظمه يعني) مجانين...


----------



## Light Of Christianity (1 يوليو 2009)

*.........................................*

وبراى انه طالما لايوجد دليل على وجودهم من الاساس فمفيش مانع من صحة الافتراضين 



> جميل..بما انكي لا دينية..افترض بانكي تؤمنين باله!! ..من ناحيتنا نؤمن باله ايضا ونصدق ما يقول..والهنا علمنا بوجودنا في الكتاب المقدس..وهذا الدليل يكفينا..
> اما كشيء ملموس فيزيائي..فهي غير موجودة..لانها من اسمها "ارواح"..


ساعات ببقى دينية وساعات اما بفكر فى فكرة انى لازم لمجرد ايمانى بوجود ربنا اؤمن باى حاجة يقولها حتى لو كانت ليس فيها اى شئ عقلانى انى انسى ايمانى باله.... 



> مش لازم...خلي بالك أنا ماقلتش ان كل اللي تصرفاتهم غريبة فيهم شياطين...لا طبعاً فيه مرضى نفسيين و عقليين من غير أي دخل للأرواح الشريرة...لكن فيه برضو ناس فيها أرواح شريرة تعذبها...
> 
> لكن هؤلاء الذين يشفوا بوضع صليب عليهم، و صلاة قصيرة لا يمكن أن يكون مرض نفسي!


 
الوهم هو اكبر مرض يااخى العزيز فى احيانا ناس بتبقى تعبانة بمرض نفسى واللى حولها يوهموها انه عمل شيطانى وان خلاصها او شفائها هو مثلا بالصليب والصلاة او بالقران مجرد اقتناعها بان هذا الشئ هيشفيها جسدها هيتجاوب معاه .... وممكن لو بحثت عن الوهم كمرض هتلاقى كتير 



> أنا على قكرة رجل عقلاني جداً...لذلك أعتقد سعجبك كلامي....لكن في نفس الوقت أنا أصدق و أؤمن بكل حرف يقوله إلهي...كل حرف مكتوب في الكتاب المقدس...
> 
> لا هناك فرق كبير بين العرافة و التنجيم و بين الأبراج و بين الشعوذة...(للأسف يخلط الكثيرين بين المسميات لكن مش مشكلة...ستفهمين قصدي)
> الأبراج هي التخريف عن زحل و القمر و مش عارف إيه و لا قيمة له...
> ...


 
ماشى 



> أما السحر العرافة والتنجيم فهناك بعض الناس يتعاملون مع الشياطين فعلاً (و لا أقول أنهم أغلبية، و شكرأً لله على ذلك)...و يمكن أن يطلبوا خدمات منهم...لكن هناك شيئين مهمين: الشيطان لا يمكن أبداً أن يعرف المستقبل...فقط الحاضر و الماضي كله...لذلك يمكن أن يرى قريباً لك في القطار، في الطريق إليك فيقول العراف: أنك ستقابلين فلان...


هنا بقى اكد على نقطة العراف بيتعامل معاه فى اى هيئة ؟؟ روح ؟
ومن اين لك بانه يعرف الماضى والحاضر فقط ؟ اين الايات التى تقول ذلك ؟ او اين الدليل الفعلى الملموس ؟



> ثانياً: الشيطان قدراته في الانتقال و حتى القوة أكثر منا بكثير...لكن لا يمكن أبداً أن يمس أي إنسان أو يعمل شيئاً إلا بسماح من الله...و يستحيل، يستحيل، يستحيل، يستحيل على الإطلاق أن يؤذي إنسان فيه روح الله...


سورى بس وضحلى تقصد ايه بروح الله الايمان بالمسيح كمخلص وفادى لينا ؟؟
اوك انا مش مؤمنة باى حاجة وعادى يعنى تمام وكثير من هم غير المؤمنين بخير ؟؟
وكيف يكون الشيطان تمرد على الله وبنفس الوقت يطلب من الله السماح لايقاع الاذى باى شخص ؟

*.........................................*



> إنه لا يتشفى فينا (و هنا أعود و أذكرك: لن يخبرك أحد فيرنا مثل هذا الكلام.نعم، نحن من نعرف الله فعلاً، و نتمنى ان يعرفه الجميع كما عرفناه نحن) و لا يسعد بالانتقام ممن يرفضه...
> بل يحزن جداً لأجلنا، و يعمل كل شيء من أجل إعادة الإنسان إلى الحياة...
> إنه لا يريد أن يرى البشر تحت سلطان الشيطان...و لهذا تجسد و مات عنا...
> 
> لو أن كل إنسان لا يعرف الله سيطر عليه روح شرير لرأينا هذا العالم كله (معظمه يعني) مجانين...


 
تصدق بقى ياريت كانت كده على الاقل هنعرف مين الدين الصح ونتاكد من وجود ربنا ؟؟؟
بس فكرة ان ربنا بيحبنا وبيزعل لما حد ميكونش على طريقة طيب ليه بيسيب ناس تموت وهى مش على طريقة ؟؟ 
*.........................................*
ليه ربنا زى مابتقول بيخاف علينا وفى المقابل بيضلنا او بلاش دى بيسيبنا فى الضلال وياكدهولنا بطريقة او باخرى ؟؟

مش عايزة اشتت الموضوع خلينا فى موضوع الجن حاليا لما اشوف اخروا ونفتح موضوع عن ربنا


----------



## Light Of Christianity (1 يوليو 2009)

*اخى الفاضل فاروق​*


*.........................................*​


*



			قد لا تصدقين كلامي ولكنه الصدق كنت افر في نفس شكوكك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


> *تستطيعين قرائة في الشهادات فكيف بعد كل ذا لا اعبد الرب يسوع وستجدين جواباً وهو صادق*​



*اوك هقرى شهادتك اكيد والف مبروك ليك وادعى لى*​

​​​​​


----------



## antonius (1 يوليو 2009)

> وبراى انه طالما لايوجد دليل على وجودهم من الاساس فمفيش مانع من صحة الافتراضين


لا ارى فائدة لخلط..دعي المسلمون ما يؤمنون به ..فهو شانهم ونص كتابهم..اما نحن
..نحن عندنا بشر..وعدا البشر...توجد الارواح..الله وملائكته..والشيطان ومعه الارواح الشريرة..."اجناد الشر"..



> ساعات ببقى دينية وساعات اما بفكر فى فكرة انى لازم لمجرد ايمانى بوجود ربنا اؤمن باى حاجة يقولها حتى لو كانت ليس فيها اى شئ عقلانى انى انسى ايمانى باله....


ليس هناك شيء ياتي من عدم وحده...ولا مصنوع بدون صانع...
نحن امنا بالله..ونحن نثق بان الله لم يخلقنا ويتركنا هكذا للعثرات..بل وضع لنا منهجا خلاصيا في اتباعه واتباع محبته وخيره وفرحه...وامنا بهذا المنهج..
عليكي ان تقرري...لديكي احتمالين..اما تكونين "creationist" او "evolutionist"..فلم ياتي العالم حتى الان بحل ثالث..وبعدها نتكلم في قراركي ونناقشكي فيه..


----------



## Strident (1 يوليو 2009)

no religion قال:


> ساعات ببقى دينية وساعات اما بفكر فى فكرة انى لازم لمجرد ايمانى بوجود ربنا اؤمن باى حاجة يقولها حتى لو كانت ليس فيها اى شئ عقلانى انى انسى ايمانى باله....


 
أنهي ربنا؟ أقول لك بكل ثقة، أن المسيحيين و اليهود يعبدون إلهاً مختلفاً تماماً عن إله المسيحيين...

لا تحاولي التوفيق بينهما لأن هذا مستحيل...عليك الاختيار، أو اختيار الإلحاد حتى...
المهم أن تكوني مسؤولة عن قرارك...

أنا عن نفسي يستحيل أقول أن إلهي غير موجود....إنه يعتني بي و حدثت معي مواقف كثيرة عجيبة، لا يمكن سوى أن يكون الله هو الذي رتبها لأجلي...

و لو قلت صدفة...أقول لك: احتمال أن يحدث كل ذلك صدفة بالغ الصغر...و الأسهل تصور وجود إلهي عن تخيل أن تحدث هذه الترتيبات معي فقط صدفة...



no religion قال:


> الوهم هو اكبر مرض يااخى العزيز فى احيانا ناس بتبقى تعبانة بمرض نفسى واللى حولها يوهموها انه عمل شيطانى وان خلاصها او شفائها هو مثلا بالصليب مجرد اقتناعها بان هذا الشئ هيشفيها جسدها هيتجاوب معاه .... وممكن لو بحثت عن الوهم كمرض هتلاقى كتير


 
لا أنكر أن هناك الكثيرين مرضى للوهم فقط...أما بالنسبة لمن يشفوا بالصلاة، *........... *و لما لا يستطيع الشيوخ علاجهم، يرسلونهم للكنائس...

*.........................................*



no religion قال:


> هنا بقى اكد على نقطة العراف بيتعامل معاه فى اى هيئة ؟؟ روح ؟



معرفش...لم أهتم بموضوع كهذا لأني أعرف مسبقاً أنه من المستحيل أن يؤثر عليّ...
لكن أعتقد انه لو حدد هيكلم الشيطان إما يشوف منظر معين، أو يسمع صوت...


no religion قال:


> ومن اين لك بانه يعرف الماضى والحاضر فقط ؟ اين الايات التى تقول ذلك ؟ او اين الدليل الفعلى الملموس ؟


 
لأنه ببساطة لا يعرف المستقبل سوى الرب...
و بدوري أسألك: 
ما الدليل أنها تعرف المستقبل؟!



no religion قال:


> سورى بس وضحلى تقصد ايه بروح الله الايمان بالمسيح كمخلص وفادى لينا ؟؟


لا...روح الله يعني روح الله نفسه...الروح القدس...و ليس مجرد الإيمان


no religion قال:


> اوك انا مش مؤمنة باى حاجة وعادى يعنى تمام وكثير من هم غير المؤمنين بخير ؟؟


للمرة الثالثة: أن هذا من رحمة الله...


no religion قال:


> وكيف يكون الشيطان تمرد على الله وبنفس الوقت يطلب من الله السماح لايقاع الاذى باى شخص ؟


لأن الله هو ضابط الكل! لا يقدر أحد أن يفعل شيئاً رغماً عنه! الشيطان لو عليه عايز يؤذي الكل، لكن الله يمنعه بالتأكيد...



no religion قال:


> *.........................................*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (1 يوليو 2009)

*تصحيح للاخت فيه فرق بين المرض النفسى وبين دخول الشياطين داخل الانسان 
المرض النفسى بيكون راجع لاضطرابات فى احاسيس وسلوك الانسان وفى انواع من اللى حضرتك تقصديها زى مثلا   Placebo Effect او الغفل وده بيخلى الانسان بيتوهم انه بيتصاب بمرض ما وفيه عندنا الهلاوس بأنواعها 
ولكن الExorcism مختلف خالص لانه بيعتمد على اصابه الانسان بشكل اكتر تحديدا فحضرتك تلاقى مثلا المصابين بالتلبس مجدفين على الله وبيرفضوا سماع كلمته بل وهم فى العاده هادئين جدا ومسالمين الى ان يحتكوا برمز دينى 
فمفيش وجه مقارنه بين ده وده واعتذر عن قله ذوقى سابقا *​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2009)

الاخت  No Religion

 اقرائي هذا الموضوع  طبعا مع الاسئلة والردود
ولو بقي بذهنك اي سؤال انا مستعد للاجابة

سلام المسيح معك و مع الجميع..





http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53225


----------



## Light Of Christianity (2 يوليو 2009)

سيدى الفاضل لم اقصد الخلط بينهم ولكن طالما مفيش دليل مادى على وجود الجن يبقى كل الافتراضات ممكنة 

بمعنى حاجةا محدش شافها ولايعرفها ولا فى اى اثبات مادى على وجودها يبقى اى حد يقول اى تخيل عنهم يبقى صح 


> ليس هناك شيء ياتي من عدم وحده...ولا مصنوع بدون صانع...
> نحن امنا بالله..ونحن نثق بان الله لم يخلقنا ويتركنا هكذا للعثرات..بل وضع لنا منهجا خلاصيا في اتباعه واتباع محبته وخيره وفرحه...وامنا بهذا المنهج..
> عليكي ان تقرري...لديكي احتمالين..اما تكونين "creationist" او "evolutionist"..فلم ياتي العالم حتى الان بحل ثالث..وبعدها نتكلم في قراركي ونناقشكي فيه..


 
ياسيدى الفاضل انا مع فكرة وجود اله خالق ومنظم للكون بس الاله ده لازم يكون مدرك ان عندى عقل وعشان عندى عقل بحتاج تفسيرات لكل الكلام والاوامر اللى بيقولها والمفروض التفسير يوضحلى نظرته الالهية وقدرته وعلمه .... غير كده يبقى اؤمن بيه على اى اساس ؟؟؟



> أنهي ربنا؟ أقول لك بكل ثقة، أن المسيحيين و اليهود يعبدون إلهاً مختلفاً تماماً عن إله المسيحيين...
> 
> لا تحاولي التوفيق بينهما لأن هذا مستحيل...عليك الاختيار، أو اختيار الإلحاد حتى...
> المهم أن تكوني مسؤولة عن قرارك...
> ...


 
انا لا اؤمن بالمعجزات لان لو كل واحد اخد مايحدث معه من صدف على انها معجزات يبقى المسلم هيثق فى الهه وكذلك المسيحى واليهودى فكلا منهم يحدث مع الكثير من المعجزات ... 


> لا أنكر أن هناك الكثيرين مرضى للوهم فقط...أما بالنسبة لمن يشفوا بالصلاة، فكثير منهم مسلمون، و لما لا يستطيع الشيوخ علاجهم، يرسلونهم للكنائس...
> 
> اما علاج القرآن، فأنا لا أصدقه...المسيحيين لا يفعلون مثل هذه للدعاية...أما أن نسمع عن علاج بالقرآن فهذا تخريف!! و أنا معك أقول انه وهم!


 
*.........................................*



> معرفش...لم أهتم بموضوع كهذا لأني أعرف مسبقاً أنه من المستحيل أن يؤثر عليّ...
> لكن أعتقد انه لو حدد هيكلم الشيطان إما يشوف منظر معين، أو يسمع صوت...


 
يعنى ؟؟؟؟؟ مش فهمت 


> لأنه ببساطة لا يعرف المستقبل سوى الرب...
> و بدوري أسألك:
> ما الدليل أنها تعرف المستقبل؟!


 
انا غير مؤمنة بيها اصلا انا بقولك اللى اعرفه من المعتقدين فى الاديان 


> لأن الله هو ضابط الكل! لا يقدر أحد أن يفعل شيئاً رغماً عنه! الشيطان لو عليه عايز يؤذي الكل، لكن الله يمنعه بالتأكيد...


 
اوك بس انا وانت اختلفنا مع بعض وانا قولتلك هاذى اصحابك مثلا اروح استأذن منك قبل مااذى حد ازاى ؟؟؟ 



> كما قلت لك: إما وهم، أو نصب و تمثيل...و ذلك لأن من يفعل ذلك كخدمة لا يعمل دعاية لنفسه، و يشحذ مجد لدينه!





> يعني عشان انتي تعرفي لازم ملايين أو مليارات يعانوا؟ و لو كان كل غير المؤمنين كده ما كنت انتي كمان بعد الشر اتأذيتي؟


 
بس كنت هعرف وقتها من هيشفينى واخلص 


> لا ما بيسيبهمش!! تأكدي ان كل إنسان ربنا بيدعوه طول حياته....لو كان مش هامه كان أنهى حياتك من زمان...إنما تأكدي إن لو فيه فرصة واحد من المليار انك تؤمني، ربنا مش هيسيبها!


والله اعتقد انه كان قدامه 100 فرصة ومفيش اى حاجة حتى الان 



> ...لا تنسي أن الشيطان يفعل كل ما بوسعه (بسماح من الله طبعاً) ليضل الإنسان عن مصدر الحياة الحقيقي...


 
ياريت بس تفهم النقطة دى كويس سورى انت كل احكامك من واقع انك مسيحى لكن انا بحكم وانا شايفة الديانتين قدامى سواسية ودى تفرق ؟؟ 



> لا يا عزيزتي...مثلاً أنت...أهو انتي أهه في المنتدى، و ربنا باعتنا ليكي عشان نجاوب كل أسئلتك...إزاي يكون سايبك و هو مرتب اننا نقعد هنا و نقضي وقت كتير عشانك؟


 
سيدى الفاضل المنتدى طلع قدامى صدفة اينعم بس انا كنت ببحث فى الاديان فكان امر طبيعى انى اشوف المنتدى وانا اخترت انى اشارك بارادتى ؟؟ 
هقولك حاجة بقرى قصص مثلا عن معجزات بقعد افكر طيب ليه الناس دى بيحصل معاها كده ومعجزات وفرحانين وانا بترجا كل يوم انه يرشدنى لدرجة انى وصلت انى بقول لو فى ربنا ياريت يعبرنى لانى ساعات بحس بالسذاجة واانا بدعى ربنا لانه لو مفيش ربنا يبقى انا فعلا ساذجة انى بكلم وبترجى واعيط لحد مش موجود اصلا لانه لو موجود كان حس بيا من زمان اوى 



> ليه ماتقوليش انه بكل وسيلة بيحاول يشدك؟ لكن خلي بالك هو مش بالإجبار، و إلا كان أجبر الإنسان انه مايخطئش...و بعدين مش هو اللي بيأكد!!
> أمامك كافة الفضائيات، أمامك المواقع و المنتديات، أمامك بعد كل ذلك العقل و المنطق...
> علامات كثيرة تركها لك...و لكل إنسان لكن للأسف ليس الكل يستجيبون!


وان كنت انا مش شايفة ولا علامة يبقى العيب فى مين ؟؟؟



> تصحيح للاخت فيه فرق بين المرض النفسى وبين دخول الشياطين داخل الانسان
> المرض النفسى بيكون راجع لاضطرابات فى احاسيس وسلوك الانسان وفى انواع من اللى حضرتك تقصديها زى مثلا placebo effect او الغفل وده بيخلى الانسان بيتوهم انه بيتصاب بمرض ما وفيه عندنا الهلاوس بأنواعها
> ولكن الexorcism مختلف خالص لانه بيعتمد على اصابه الانسان بشكل اكتر تحديدا فحضرتك تلاقى مثلا المصابين بالتلبس مجدفين على الله وبيرفضوا سماع كلمته بل وهم فى العاده هادئين جدا ومسالمين الى ان يحتكوا برمز دينى
> فمفيش وجه مقارنه بين ده وده واعتذر عن قله ذوقى سابقا


 
عادى ولايهمك وميرسى على المعلومة جداا بس هما مش بيبان عليهم خالص طول ماهما مش متعرضين لاى رموز دينية ؟؟؟ ولاهما بيحسوا مثلا ولا ايه ؟؟ معلش وضحلى النقطة دى اكتر بعد اذنك


> اقرائي هذا الموضوع طبعا مع الاسئلة والردود
> ولو بقي بذهنك اي سؤال انا مستعد للاجابة
> 
> سلام المسيح معك و مع الجميع..
> ...


 
تم وضع الاستفسارات الخاصة بموضوعك فى الموضوع نفسه 

وميرسى ليك


----------



## Strident (2 يوليو 2009)

بصراحة حيرتني يا أختي...لا أفهم ما هو السؤال...عموماً سأجيب كل تساؤلاتك و أرجو ان يكون هذا كافياً، و إن لا فوضحي النقط التي تريدين السؤال عنها...



No Religion قال:


> سيدى الفاضل لم اقصد الخلط بينهم ولكن طالما مفيش دليل مادى على وجود الجن يبقى كل الافتراضات ممكنة
> [/color][/size]


في هذه المرحلة كل ما يهمني هو أن تكوني مقتنعة أن "الفرض" المسيحي ممكن و مقبول...لا يهمني نفي الآخرين حالياً، فإن الديانات الأخرى تتفق معنا في أشياء معينة...

لا يهمني في هذه اللحظة إظهار أن الفرض المسيحي هو الفرض الوحيد



No Religion قال:


> بمعنى حاجةا محدش شافها ولايعرفها ولا فى اى اثبات مادى على وجودها يبقى اى حد يقول اى تخيل عنهم يبقى صح


 أنا قلت لك على الإثباتات...لك الآن أن تصدقي ما أقول أو لا تصدقيه هذا راجع لك إنما هذه الحالات موجودة...

و الآن بجملة واحدة سانهي لك الشك في كون الآخرين يعالجون بالقرآن أو بشيء آخر...
و ما سأقوله حدث مع كثيرين، و أيضاً حدث لبواب عمارة بجانبنا نعرفه جيداً...

كثيراً ما يذهب أهل المصاب به إلى شيوخ مسلمين لعالجوه، فيقرأون عليهم القرآن و كل هذا...
و لكن لا يقدرون فيقولون لهم: خذوهم إلى الكنيسة، و ليداروا خزيهم يقولون أن هذا الجن مسيحي يجب أن يخرجه كاهن!!

فذهبوا لكنيسة و بالطبع أخرج الشيطان...

لكن أبداً لم نسمع أن شخص ذهب لكاهن و عجز عن شفائه، فذهب لشيخ و أنقذه!
ناهيك عن أننا لا نسمع أبداً عن مسيحي يسكنه شيطان...



No Religion قال:


> ياسيدى الفاضل انا مع فكرة وجود اله خالق ومنظم للكون بس الاله ده لازم يكون مدرك ان عندى عقل وعشان عندى عقل بحتاج تفسيرات لكل الكلام والاوامر اللى بيقولها والمفروض التفسير يوضحلى نظرته الالهية وقدرته وعلمه .... غير كده يبقى اؤمن بيه على اى اساس ؟؟؟


 
قدرته و علمه غير محدودين، فكيف يمكنك أن تفهمي هذا تماماً كما تريدين؟
أرجو منك تخيل مالانهاية المكان...ستعجبين إذا حاولت تخيل ما معنى المالانهاية في شيء بسيط كهذا، و تعجزين عن تخيلها في ذهنك...

أتذكر موقع علمي رائع، أتمنى أن يكون لا يزال جارياً، اسمه www.Jimloy.com
قال أننا لنتخيل Infinity of Space، ليس مجرد تخيل أننا نسير فيه إلى مالانهاية، فهذه قد ادخلت الزمن، لكن ما يقصده هو تخيل الفضاء اللانهائي كله مرة واحدة...و هو مستحيل بعقولنا المحدودة...

فكيف لنا أن نفهم الله نفسه؟!



No Religion قال:


> انا لا اؤمن بالمعجزات لان لو كل واحد اخد مايحدث معه من صدف على انها معجزات يبقى المسلم هيثق فى الهه وكذلك المسيحى واليهودى فكلا منهم يحدث مع الكثير من المعجزات ... *.........................................*


 
لو حكيت لك، ستعرفين أنها ليست مجرد صدف...
مرة و أنا صغير وقعت في حفرة (كانت حجرة تشغيل شيء، موجودة تحت الأرض) عمقها 3 - 4 متر...
و كان هناك كرسي في الوسط...

و الحجرة ضيقة، مساحتها 2 × 2 بالكتير!
و هناك كرسي في الوسط، كان كفيل بقطم ظهري...

إلى الآن، لا أعرف كيف حدث هذا، لم أخرج بشيء سوى خدش بسيط في جانبي، و لم أشعر به سوى بعد أن خرجت (في الواقع أخرجني البعض) بمدة طويلة!

مرة أخرى كنت مقدم على منحة تدريب في الخارج، و كادت تضيع بسبب إهمال المسؤول في مصر، لولا أني اشتريت لابتوب قبلها بكام يوم (رغم أنه لم يكن هناك أي علاقة بين الموضوعين) و أرسلوا لي من هناك Support letter لم أفطن لها سوى قبل دخول السفارة بدقائق!

و مواقف كثيرة جداً، أسهل كثيراً الإيمان بعناية الله عن أن أكون بمثل هذا الحظ! 



No Religion قال:


> يعنى ؟؟؟؟؟ مش فهمت


مش فهمتي إيه؟ 



No Religion قال:


> انا غير مؤمنة بيها اصلا انا بقولك اللى اعرفه من المعتقدين فى الاديان


 مش مشكلة، لكن لا أعرف ما الفرق الذي يحدثه هذا خاصة ان جميع الأديان تقول بهذا؟!


No Religion قال:


> اوك بس انا وانت اختلفنا مع بعض وانا قولتلك هاذى اصحابك مثلا اروح استأذن منك قبل مااذى حد ازاى ؟؟؟


لكن لو أنا أقوى منك بكتير و كتفتك و علقتك في عمود؟! (بهزر طبعاً يا عزيزتي) 
كيف ستؤذينهم؟ مش بمزاج الشيطان أصل!


No Religion قال:


> بس كنت هعرف وقتها من هيشفينى واخلص


تعرفي اني عمري ما شفت انسان به روح شرير يذهب بنفسه للكنيسة؟

طبعاً...هل تظني الشيطان سيتركه يذهب للعلاج؟
الموضوع مش بسيط زي ما انت فاكرة...بعد الشر عليكي...

كلامك يزعل، يزعل ربنا مش يزعلني، لأنه جه و مات عشان يخلص الناس من سلطان إبليس و انت تتمنيه في نفسك!!




No Religion قال:


> والله اعتقد انه كان قدامه 100 فرصة ومفيش اى حاجة حتى الان


 
ربما أنت لا تستجيبين له...
لكن طالما هناك أنفاس في أنفك لا يزال هناك فرصة و أمل...



No Religion قال:


> ياريت بس تفهم النقطة دى كويس سورى انت كل احكامك من واقع انك مسيحى لكن انا بحكم وانا شايفة الديانتين قدامى سواسية ودى تفرق ؟؟


 
أنا رأيت أخطاء الإسلام و انتهى أمره بالنسبة لي...
لم أقتنع بأي إجابات يقدمونها، و كلها التفاف و هروب من السؤال....هل تساءلت ما سبب المقدمات الطويلة لهم؟ ألم تلاحظي أسلوب الإغراق، بمعنى بدء الإجابة بسيل من المعلومات البعيدة عن الموضوع بحجة الفرش و التمهيد، ثم يضيع السؤال وسط الخزعبلات...

لا أريد أن أحجر على رأيك...أنت كبيرة و عاقلة...
والقرار لك طبعاً...
لكن عليك الاختيار...لا يمكنك التوفيق بين الديانتين...

و ربنا ينور عينيك...



No Religion قال:


> سيدى الفاضل المنتدى طلع قدامى صدفة اينعم بس انا كنت ببحث فى الاديان فكان امر طبيعى انى اشوف المنتدى وانا اخترت انى اشارك بارادتى ؟؟


عدد صفحات الويب 800 مليون صفحة...و الكلام ده من سنة أو اتنين، يعني زمانهم تضاعفوا...
خليني حنين و أقول 100 مليون بس...

ما احتمال وقوع هذا المنتدى أمام عينك؟

بحثت الآن في جوجل بالكلمات: "ديانة مسيحية إسلام"
و هذا الموقع ليس واحداً من كل المواقع الظاهرة...ده غير لو بتدوري بالإنجليزي...

بل و بعد أن دخلت...وجدت موضوع أو أعضاء شدوك...كم نسبة احتمال شيء كهذا، مع الوضع في الاعتبار عدد المواضيع و الأعضاء الموجودة

أنا اكلمك بالعلم و الأرقام...قولي لي رقم...
ما احتمال حدوث كل هذا معاً؟!



No Religion قال:


> هقولك حاجة بقرى قصص مثلا عن معجزات بقعد افكر طيب ليه الناس دى بيحصل معاها كده ومعجزات وفرحانين وانا بترجا كل يوم انه يرشدنى لدرجة انى وصلت انى بقول لو فى ربنا ياريت يعبرنى لانى ساعات بحس بالسذاجة واانا بدعى ربنا لانه لو مفيش ربنا يبقى انا فعلا ساذجة انى بكلم وبترجى واعيط لحد مش موجود اصلا لانه لو موجود كان حس بيا من زمان اوى


كل واحد ليه وقته...أكيد ليس الوقت المناسب لك...أنا لست الله لأعرف الوقت مناسب ام لا...
لكن دعيني أتخيل:

ربما هناك فكرة معينة خاطئة (منطقياً مثلاً) في ذهنك...أياً كانت...
لو أنه كشف ذاته لك الآن، لربما أعثرتك تلك الفكرة الخاطئة، و ترين المسيحية مثلاً غير متناسقة، فتصرفين نظر عنها للأبد...

لا أعرف...إنما ما أعرفه و متأكد منه، و أضمنه لك: أنك إذا طلبت الرب من كل قلبك، و آمنت انه لابد ان يستجيب، فهو سيستجيب بالتأكيد..متى لا أعرف، لكنه حتماً سيستجيب...



No Religion قال:


> وان كنت انا مش شايفة ولا علامة يبقى العيب فى مين ؟؟؟



مش لازم يكون فيه عيب...ربنا مش آلة، تحكمها معادلات، أو ظروف ما أن تتحقق يستجيب بطريقة أوتوماتيكية...

سأقول لك شيئاً: الله (يهوه، إلهنا، و لا أقصد إله الإسلام) يحبك جداً، أكثر من أي شيء، أنت ابنته الحبيبة...يود لو تعودين له...لن أدينك و أقول انت مقصرة، لا...

لكن كل ما هو مطلوب منك: أن تطلبيه من كل قلبك، و الإيمان أنه لابد سيتكلم...
في الوقت الذي يراه هو، في الوقت الذي تدركين فيه قيمة ما تأخذين لكي لا تفرطي فيه بسهولة...

يجب ان تتأكدي أنه يبحث عن الضال و الشريد...
السماء تفرح بخاطئ واحد يتوب اكثر من 99 بار لا يحتاجون للتوبة...

أرجو منك شيء، اقرأي الكتاب المقدس...اقرأيه كما هو، من بدايته، و ليس مجرد نقد نصي لا يفيد...


فقط اقرأيه...

الرب ينير ذهنك لتتمتعي به...


----------



## سامح ابو سيفين (2 يوليو 2009)

*.............................
* 
 وربنا قال ( مثل هذا الجنس لايخرج الا بالصوم والصلاه ) المقصود هنا الشياطين الي بتدخل الانسان وتسكنه ، 
وعلى فكره من النادر او من المستحيل يكون انسان عامر قلبه بحب الله ويدخله الشيطان ، الشيطان بيوهم الناس ان الروح الي سكنه فلان تبقى روح فلان الشياطين هيه الي بتوهم الانسان ان في ارواح وبتتقمص الارواح وبتعمل اصوات لتخويف الانسان وبالطبع بيبقى الانسان الغير مؤمن ، 
*.............................*
وربنا يحفظنا كلنا آمين


----------



## fredyyy (2 يوليو 2009)

*مكتوب *


التثنية : 18 
9 «مَتَى دَخَلتَ الأَرْضَ التِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ *لا تَتَعَلمْ أَنْ تَفْعَل مِثْل* *رِجْسِ* أُولئِكَ الأُمَمِ. 
10 لا يُوجَدْ فِيكَ مَنْ *يُجِيزُ* ابْنَهُ أَوِ ابْنَتَهُ فِي النَّارِ وَلا مَنْ يَعْرُفُ *عِرَافَةً* وَلا *عَائِفٌ* وَلا *مُتَفَائِلٌ* وَلا *سَاحِرٌ* 
11 وَلا مَنْ *يَرْقِي* رُقْيَةً وَلا مَنْ *يَسْأَلُ* *جَانّاً* أَوْ *تَابِعَةً* وَلا مَنْ *يَسْتَشِيرُ المَوْتَى*. ​ 
** يوصي الكتاب بأن لا نفعل الخطايا المذكورة باللون الأسود *

 ************************************


حزقيال 13 : 7 
أَلَمْ تَرُوا *رُؤْيَا بَاطِلَةً*, وَتَكَلَّمْتُمْ *بِعِرَافَةٍ كَاذِبَةٍ*, قَائِلِينَ: وَحْيُ الرَّبِّ وَأَنَا لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ؟ ​** ليس عندالله رؤيا باطلة ولا عرافة ... بل يوجد عنده معرفة  *

يوحنا 14 : 17
 *رُوحُ الْحَقِّ* الَّذِي *لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ* لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ *وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ* لأَنَّهُ *مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ* وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ. ​ 
************************************


*ليس هناك قوة لأي نوع من السحر ولا قوة للشيطان على المؤمنين *

العدد 23 : 23 
إِنَّهُ *ليْسَ* *عِيَافَةٌ* عَلى يَعْقُوبَ *وَلا* *عِرَافَةٌ* عَلى إِسْرَائِيل. فِي الوَقْتِ يُقَالُ عَنْ يَعْقُوبَ وَعَنْ إِسْرَائِيل مَا فَعَل اللهُ. 
​*أنظر ماذا يتمنى بلعام ( هذا النبي الكاذب ) الذي أحب أجرة الظلم *

العدد 23 : 10 
مَنْ أَحْصَى تُرَابَ يَعْقُوبَ وَرُبْعَ إِسْرَائِيل بِعَدَدٍ؟ *لِتَمُتْ* نَفْسِي مَوْتَ الأَبْرَارِ *وَلتَكُنْ آخِرَتِي* كَآخِرَتِهِمْ». 
​************************************
 
*هنا سلطان الله المُعطى لنا على تلك الأرواح الشريرة وعلى المرض وقوة الله للشفاء *

متى 10 : 8 
*اشْفُوا* مَرْضَى. *طَهِّرُوا* بُرْصاً. *أَقِيمُوا* مَوْتَى. *أَخْرِجُوا* شَيَاطِينَ. مَجَّاناً أَخَذْتُمْ مَجَّاناً أَعْطُوا. ​ 
************************************

*الروح الشرير يتكلم على لسان الانسان لاحظ ( جارية بها** روح )*


اعمال الرسل 16 : 16 
وَحَدَثَ بَيْنَمَا كُنَّا ذَاهِبِينَ إِلَى الصَّلاَةِ أَنَّ *جَارِيَةً بِهَا رُوحُ* عِرَافَةٍ اسْتَقْبَلَتْنَا. وَكَانَتْ تُكْسِبُ مَوَالِيَهَا مَكْسَباً كَثِيراً بِعِرَافَتِهَا. 
هَذِهِ اتَّبَعَتْ بُولُسَ وَإِيَّانَا *وَصَرَخَتْ قَائِلَةً* ........​


----------



## Strident (2 يوليو 2009)

سامح ابو سيفين قال:


> *.............................*
> 
> وربنا قال ( مثل هذا الجنس لايخرج الا بالصوم والصلاه ) المقصود هنا الشياطين الي بتدخل الانسان وتسكنه ،
> وعلى فكره من النادر او من المستحيل يكون انسان عامر قلبه بحب الله ويدخله الشيطان ، الشيطان بيوهم الناس ان الروح الي سكنه فلان تبقى روح فلان الشياطين هيه الي بتوهم الانسان ان في ارواح وبتتقمص الارواح وبتعمل اصوات لتخويف الانسان وبالطبع بيبقى الانسان الغير مؤمن ،
> ...


 
أتفق معك تماماً في كل كلامك...

لكن دعني أوضح تسمية واحدة:
عندما نقول الأرواح الشريرة نقصد الشياطين، و ليس أرواح البشر الأشرار بالطبع...

و أتفق معك 100%


----------



## fredyyy (2 يوليو 2009)

*الله أعطي قوة إسم يسوع المسيح لإخراج الشياطين *


اعمال الرسل 16 : 18 
وَكَانَتْ تَفْعَلُ هَذَا أَيَّاماً كَثِيرَةً. فَضَجِرَ بُولُسُ *وَالْتَفَتَ إِلَى الرُّوحِ* وَقَالَ أَ*نَا آمُرُكَ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ* أَنْ *تَخْرُجَ مِنْهَا*. *فَخَرَجَ* فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ.


----------



## fredyyy (2 يوليو 2009)

*لنا وعد من الله صادق وأمين *


رومية 16 : 20 
وَإِلَهُ السَّلاَمِ *سَيَسْحَقُ الشَّيْطَانَ* *تَحْتَ أَرْجُلِكُمْ* *سَرِيعاً*. نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ مَعَكُمْ. آمِينَ. ​************************** 

*مجال عمل الروح القدس ( روح الله ) في المؤمنين المسيحيين وله قوة قيامة *

رومية 8 : 11 
وَإِنْ كَانَ *رُوحُ الَّذِي أَقَامَ يَسُوعَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ* سَاكِناً فِيكُمْ فَالَّذِي أَقَامَ الْمَسِيحَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ *سَيُحْيِي* أَجْسَادَكُمُ الْمَائِتَةَ أَيْضاً *بِرُوحِهِ السَّاكِنِ* فِيكُمْ. ​************************** 

*مجال عمل الشيطان ( أبناء المعصية ) الغير مؤمنين بالمسيح *


أفسس 2 : 2 
الَّتِي سَلَكْتُمْ فِيهَا قَبْلاً حَسَبَ دَهْرِ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ، حَسَبَ رَئِيسِ سُلْطَانِ الْهَوَاءِ، *الرُّوحِ الَّذِي يَعْمَلُ الآنَ فِي* *أَبْنَاءِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ،* 

مرقس : 5 
2 وَلَمَّا خَرَجَ مِنَ السَّفِينَةِ لِلْوَقْتِ *اسْتَقْبَلَهُ مِنَ الْقُبُورِ إِنْسَانٌ بِهِ رُوحٌ نَجِسٌ 
*3 *كَانَ مَسْكَنُهُ فِي الْقُبُورِ* وَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَرْبِطَهُ وَلاَ بِسَلاَسِلَ
4 لأَنَّهُ قَدْ رُبِطَ كَثِيراً بِقُيُودٍ وَسَلاَسِلَ فَقَطَّعَ السَّلاَسِلَ وَكَسَّرَ الْقُيُودَ فَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُذَلِّلَهُ. 
5 وَكَانَ دَائِماً لَيْلاً وَنَهَاراً فِي الْجِبَالِ *وَفِي الْقُبُورِ* *يَصِيحُ وَيُجَرِّحُ نَفْسَهُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ. *

​


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (3 يوليو 2009)

*اكيد الشخص بيكون عارف ان متلبس بس المشكله انه بيكون مسلوب الاراده مش بيقدر يسيطر على الوضع 
وانا قصدت ان الشخص ده مش شرط يكون ماشى بيقطع فى هدومه وبيحدف الناس بالطوب
لا انا قلت انه شخص عادى ظاهريا بيكون هادئ مش بيبان عليه اى حاجه وفى الاغلب بتصرع الشياطين الشخص اثناء احتكاكه بأى رمز دينى مقدس قراءه انجيل مثلا او رؤيه علامه الصليب 
بس فى الوقت ده الناس دى بتكون هشه وضعيفه جدا والامر بيكون خارج عن سيطرتهم تماما *​


----------



## Light Of Christianity (3 يوليو 2009)

ميرسى على كل الاجابات واعتقد الاجابات انهت الموضوع كله بكل جوانبه وطبعا ميرسى لاخويا جونى وعارفة ان فى كذا نقطة محتاجة لتعليق بس عشان مشتتش الموضوع اكتر وطالما الموضوع اتناقشت كل جوانبه مش فى داعى نلف فى دائرة مغلقة 
وميرسى لفريدى ويهوذا الالفية و سامح ابو سيفين على الردود الجميلة 
وربنا يباركم


----------



## fredyyy (3 يوليو 2009)

no religion قال:


> ميرسى على كل الاجابات *واعتقد الاجابات انهت الموضوع كله بكل جوانبه* وطبعا ميرسى لاخويا جونى وعارفة ان فى كذا نقطة محتاجة لتعليق بس عشان مشتتش الموضوع اكتر وطالما الموضوع اتناقشت كل جوانبه مش فى داعى نلف فى دائرة مغلقة
> وميرسى لفريدى ويهوذا الالفية و سامح ابو سيفين على الردود الجميلة
> وربنا يباركم


 

*شكرًا على تقديرك لقوانين المنتدى ( عدم التشتيت )*

*وأن الموضوع إكتمل بالنسبة لك *

*إسمح لى بغلقة *


----------

